# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Muhamedi a.s në Bibël

## altin55

Dihet boterisht se  per Profetin Jezus .a. s flitet ne kuran atehere lind  pyetja po profeti Muhamed a.s gjendet emri i tij ne bibel perderisa bibla ka shume profeci per te ardhmen si ka mundesi qe ajo ska profetizuar per profetin Muahmed .as kur solli nje ndryshim te madh ne bote per sa i perket besimit ne Zotin dhe konceptin e vertetesise  per Jezusin (paqa dhe meshira e Zotit qofte mbi te).

Ne si muslimane gjykojme per biblen per te vetmen arsye sepse ne kuran gjendet se cka i ka zbritur jezusit por kjo nuk  ben Kuranin kopje te bibles por thjesht libri i cili erdhi me te verteten te pakonstestueshme kunder disa shtremebrimve qe kane bere kristianet ne bibel.Ne si muslimane besojme qe jo e gjithe bibla eshte e ndryshuar por nje pjese e mire e saj ka pesuar ndryshime duke u bazuar ne vete fjalet e saj.
Ne kuran lajmerohemi

*"Eshte shkatarrim per ata qe me duart e veta shkrujaten librin edhe thane-Ky liber eshte prej Zotit e per te arritur me te nje fitim te pakte ,pra eshte shkatarrim i madh per ata qe fitojne(el bekare 79)*  

Ne bibel lajmerohet

*(Jeremiah 8:8)Si mund te thoni, 'ne jemi te mencur, dhe ligjet e Zotit jane me ne'? Por, kujdes, penda e shkruesve (te bibles) e ka kthyer ne Genjeshter. 

.[Galataseve-1 6-76 Cuditëm që kaluat kaq shpejt nga ai që ju thirri ju me anë të hirit të Krishtit, në një ungjill tjetër, 

7 i cili nuk është tjetër; por ka disa njerëz që ju turbullojnë dhe që duan ta shtrëmbërojnë ungjillin e Krishtit.* 

Tani shikojme po ne bibel pse Kurani nuk eshte kopje e bibles.

*16 Askush nuk vë një copë prej stofi të ri mbi një petk të vjetër, sepse kështu arna bie dhe grisja bëhet më e madhe..(Mateu 9/16 )*

Pra shikoni kete profeci per ato qe thojne kurani eshte kopja e bibles pra prej copes se vjeter dhe te ndryshuar  nuk mund te dale nje e re dhe e pagabueshme sepse difektet behen me te medha kur behet kopja e saj.

Tani shikojme lajmerimin qe Jezusi ka then per profetin Muhamed .as i cili gjendet dhe ne bibla por ne shume prej tyre jane hequr por ju siguroj se ne biblat e biblotekes se vatikanit eshte pikerisht emri Ahmed por kjo do te thote humbje pushteti te papave dhe kaos per to dhe besimin e tyre nese do ta publikojne prandaj e kane hequr nga bibla sikurse kane hequr shume gjera sipas fjales se vete bibles.

*30 Jezusi bëri edhe shumë shenja të tjera në prezencën e dishepujve të tij, të cilat nuk janë shkruar në këtë libër (gjoni 20)*

Ne kuran

*61:6.
 Dhe, kur Isai, biri i Merjemes tha: "O beni israilë, unë jam i dërguar i All-llahut te ju, jam vërtetues i Tevratit që ishte para meje dhe jam përgëzues për një të dërguar që do të vijë pas meje, emri i të cilit është Ahmed!"  E kur ai u erdhi atyre me argumente të qarta, ata thanë: "Kjo është magji e hapët".*  

Fjala Muhamed ose Ahmed perkthehet ne gjuhen shqipe i Lavderuar ose i Falenderuar.Ne bibel permendet fjala Parakletos ne gjuhen greke qe ka te njeten kuptim kurse ne gjuhen aramike permndet me emrin Mahmed por ne shqip e kane perkthyer Ngushelluesi ose shpirti i se vertetes.

Tani le te shikojme faktet biblike

*16 Dhe unë do t'i lutem Atit dhe ai do t'ju japë një Ngushëllues tjetër, që do të qëndrojë përgjithmonë me ju,
17 Frymën e së Vërtetës, që bota nuk mund ta marrë, sepse nuk e sheh dhe nuk e njeh; por ju e njihni, sepse qëndron me ju dhe do të jetë në ju. John 14:16*


Tani le te shikojme nj fakt tjeter ne bibel

*7 Megjithatë unë ju them të vërtetën: është mirë për ju që unë të shkoj, sepse, po nuk shkova, nuk do të vijë te ju Ngushëlluesi;  por, po shkova, unë do t'jua dërgoj.
8 Dhe kur të ketë ardhur, ai do ta bindë botën për mëkat, për drejtësi dhe për gjykim.
9 Për mëkat, sepse nuk besojnë në mua;
10 për drejtësi, sepse unë po shkoj tek Ati dhe nuk do të më shihni më;
11 për gjykim, sepse princi i kësaj bote është gjykuar.
12 Kam edhe shumë gjëra të tjera për t'ju thënë, por ato ende ju nuk mund t'i mbani.
13 Por, kur të vijë ai, Fryma e së vërtetës, ai do t'ju prijë në çdo të vërtetë, sepse ai nuk do të flasë nga vetja, por do të thotë gjitha ato gjëra që ka dëgjuar dhe do t'ju kumtojë gjërat që do vijnë.
14 Ai do të më përlëvdojë, sepse do të marrë prej meje dhe do t'jua kumtojë.
15 Të gjitha gjërat që ka Ati janë të miat; për këtë ju thashë se ai do të marrë prej simes dhe do t'jua kumtojë.[joni 16]*


Shiko sa madheshtor eshte ky argument per njerzit te cilet duan te kuptojne.

Jezusi u thote dishpujve *"eshte me mire per ju qe une te shkoj"* sepse po nuk shkova une nuk vjen Ngushelluesi.
Atehere lind pyetja pse qeka me mire per nxenesit e Jezusit te shkoj Jezusi dhe te vika Ngushelluesi,  Kush eshte Ngushelluesi ? Pa dyshim eshte Muhamedi >a s kete e saqron vete Jezusi ne bibel .

*8 Dhe kur të ketë ardhur, ai do ta bindë botën për mëkat, për drejtësi dhe për gjykim.*

A nuk qe Muhamedi a.s ai qe hodhi bazat e mekatit me ane te kuranit duke thene akoma dhe ne sot kjo eshte haram kjo eshte hallall.

*9 Për mëkat, sepse nuk besojnë në mua;*

A nuk ua ka terhequr veretjetejn Profeti Muhamed .a s kristianeve sepse e besojne Jezusin si Zot ose bir te tij dhe jo si profet te thjeshte ose te derguar te Zotit.  A nuk jemi ne muslimanet qe e besojme Jezusin.


*13 Por, kur të vijë ai, Fryma e së vërtetës, ai do t'ju prijë në çdo të vërtetë, sepse ai nuk do të flasë nga vetja, por do të thotë gjitha ato gjëra që ka dëgjuar dhe do t'ju kumtojë gjërat që do vijnë.*


A nuk ishte profeti a.s qe fliste me shpallje nga engjelli xhibril.

Shikoni ne kuran si thuhet

*53. Nexhm  1. Pasha yllin kur bie (prej së larti poshtë)! 
2. Shoku juaj (Muhamedi që ju e njihni) nuk ka humbur, e as që ka devijuar(nga e vërteta) 
3. Dhe ai nuk flet nga dëshira e tij. 
4. Ai (Kur'ani) nuk është tjetër pos shpalljes që i shpallet. 
5. Atë ia mësoi, Ai fuqiforti (Xhibrili)  * 


Fjala e bibles
*
14 Ai do të më përlëvdojë, sepse do të marrë prej meje dhe do t'jua kumtojë.
15 Të gjitha gjërat që ka Ati janë të miat; për këtë ju thashë se ai do të marrë prej simes dhe do t'jua kumtojë.[joni 16]*

Dihet se nje pjese e inxhillit eshte treguar ne kuran dhe iu eshte kumtuar muslimaneve sepse ato qe ka bere dhe thene jezusi nuk jane prone e kristianeve por jane shpallje e Zotit dhe pikerisht profeti Muhamed a.s i ka shpallur Zoti ne kuran shume ceshtje per Jezusin Per nene e tij ka zbritur nje sure e vecante me emerin Merjem.

*Per shume fakte biblike rreth profecise biblike per profetin Muahmed ne bibel do te tregojme me vone dhe pse kristianet pse nuk e besojne Pejgamberin e fundit Muhamedin a.s.*

----------


## altin55

*19 Dhe kjo është dëshmia e Gjonit, kur Judenjtë i dërguan nga Jeruzalemi priftërinj dhe levitë për ta pyetur: ''Kush je ti?''.
20 Ai edhe e rrëfeu, edhe nuk e mohoi, dhe rrëfeu: ''Unë nuk jam Mesia'.
21 Atëherë ata e pyetën: ''Kush je, pra? A je Elia?''. Ai tha: ''Nuk jam!''. ''Je ti profeti?''. Dhe ai përgjigjej: ''Jo!''.....

25 ata e pyetën dhe i thanë: ''Atëherë pse ti pagëzon, kur nuk je as Mesia, as Elia, as Profeti?''.[gjoni1*]

Atehere me vone do te shikoni nga bibla se Elia ishte Gjoni dhe Mesia ishte Jezusi por profeti kush ishte qe pritej te vinte dhe ishte lajmeruar me pare tek populli israelit.Sigurisht ishte profeti Muhamed .as.

----------


## altin55

*Jeremia 28:9:"Profeti i cili predikon paqen (Islamin)dhe profetesia e tij plotesohet do ta njihet si profeti i derguar me te vertete nga i Plotfuqishmi (Zoti)." *  

Kush eshte profeti qe predikoi paqen sigurisht profeti Muhamed .as.

----------


## altin55

Fjala e pare qe Zoti i tha Muhammedit permes engjellit Gabriel ishte fjala "Ikra" qe do te thote *"Lexo", (Suren 96: 1-5.) Muhammedi, duke qene qe ishte analfabet iu pergjigj: "Une nuk mundem te lexoj"*. Kjo shpallje e pare e Zotit profetizohet edhe ne bibel 
* Isajan 29:12:" Dhe libri dot'i jepet atij qe nuk eshte i mesuar me fjalet : Lexoje kete: Vetem ty te lutem dhe ai do te thote: Une nuk jam i mesuar. "*


Ne Kuran

-*96. 'Alek  1. Lexo me emrin e Zotit tënd, i cili krijoi (çdo gjë).   2. Krijoi njeriun prej një gjaku të ngjizur (në mitrën e nënës). 
3. Lexo! Se Zoti yt është më bujari! 
4. Ai që e mësoi (njeriun) të shkruaj me pendë. 
5. Ia mësoi njeriut atë që nuk e dinte.*

----------


## altin55

*Pyetje per kristianet*  
Si mendoni ju a ke me profeci biblike per pejgamberin Muhamed .a s ne bibel sikurse ndodhet per profetin Jezus ne kuran.?

----------


## Astrit77

Altin!

 Ai ngushellues qe flet Jezusi, sikurse e thone edhe vete fjalet e tij eshte Fryma e Shenjte, Personi i Trete i Trinise. Dhe Fryma e Shenjte erdhi 50 dite pas ketyre fjaleve te Jezusit, ne diten e Rreshajave (Vep. 2). Dhe Fryma e Shenjte eshte Ai qe ndodhet ne cdo te krishtere te vertete te rilindur dhe nepermjet Tij ne kuptojme Fjalen e Perendise, Biblen dhe me ane te Tij ne shpallim te verteten.

 Bibla nuk ka ndryshuar aspak dhe nuk mund te ndryshoje. Tek Mateu, Jezusi tha: *"Qielli dhe toka do te kalojne, por fjalet e mija nuk do te kalojne."*

 Jezusi erdhi ne bote heren e pare si sherbetor, dhe Ai i ben thirrje cdo njeriu te pendohet dhe te pajtohet me Perendine me ane te besimit tek Ai.
 Heren e dyte, Ai do te rikthehet per gjykim. Akoma ka kohe per t'u penduar, sa jemi akoma gjalle dhe pa ardhur Jezusi, kur te vije Ai do te jete teper vone dhe ata qe s'jane penduar do t'u vije keq qe nuk shfrytezuan rastet kur ju dha mundesia. Leri papat dhe prifterinjte, sepse edhe ata po nuk paten besuar do te gjykohen, por shiko Jezusin dhe fjalet e Tij.

 Vetem Jezu Krishti mund te te shpetoje nga mekatet e tua, ja fjalet e Tij:

*37  Gjithçka që më jep Ati do të vijë tek unë; dhe atë që vjen tek unë, unë nuk do ta nxjerr jashtë kurrë,
38  sepse unë kam zbritur nga qielli jo për të bërë vullnetin tim, por vullnetin e atij që më ka dërguar.
39  Ky është vullneti i Atit që më ka dërguar: që unë të mos humbas asgjë nga të gjitha ato që ai më ka dhënë, por ti ringjall në ditën e fundit.
40  Ky, pra, është vullneti i atij që më ka dërguar: që kushdo që sheh Birin dhe beson në të, të ketë jetë të përjetshme, dhe unë do ta ringjall atë në ditën e fundit.*

 Dita e fundit po afrohet, ose ne do te vdesim, ose Jezusi do te rikthehet, ne rast se duam jeten duhet te besojme tek Biri.

----------


## altin55

Me fal si thate Ngushelluesi eshte fryma e shenjte .

A e di ti kush eshte fryme e shenjte dhe se aty thote parakletos ne greqisht me vone ju e keni bere fryma shenjte sepse aty thuhet shpirti i se vertetes.

*1 Dhe çdo frymë që nuk rrëfen  se Jezu Krishti ka ardhur në mish, nuk është nga Perëndia; dhe kjo është fryma e antikrishtit që, siç e keni dëgjuar se vjen; dhe tashmë është në botë.
2 Ju jeni prej Perëndisë, o djem të rinj, dhe i keni mundur ata, sepse ai që është në ju është më i madh se ai që është në botë.
3 Ata janë nga bota; prandaj flasin për gjërat e botës dhe bota i dëgjon.

4 Ne jemi prej Perëndisë; kush njeh Perëndinë na dëgjon; kush nuk është prej Perëndisë nuk na dëgjon; nga kjo njohim Frymën e së vërtetës dhe frymën e gabimit. (1 John 4:1-3)*

Lexoje kete se si thote *cdo fryme qe nuk rrefen* se jezusi nuk ka ardhur prej mishi nuk eshte nga perendia .Pra dhe ketu quhet fryme.A nuk ishte profeti Muhamed a.s qe thote se Jezusi u krijua nga fjala e Zotit "Behu" dhe Jezusi ishte shpirt i krijuar prej Zotit qe ia solli me ane te engjellit ne barkun e Maries sikurse kjo gje ndodhi dhe me elizabeten te shoqen e zekerias per lindjen e gjon pagezorit.

*Pra Bibla quan fryme ate person qe rrefen per jezusi nuk erdhi nga mishi .*Ateher kush ishte Ai person qe foli per jezusin dhe se tha se ai u krijua pa baba por me ane te engjlleit gabriel Zoti i solli shpirtin.

*2:253.
 Këta (për të cilët të rrëfyem) janë të dërguarit, disa prej tyre i dalluam nga të tjerët, prej tyre pati që All-llahu u foli, disa i ngriti në shkallë më të lartë, Isait,(jezusin) birit të Merjemës i dhamë argumente dhe e përfocuam me shpirtin e shenjtë (Xhibrilin) 


16:102.
 Thuaj; "Atë (Kur'anin) e solli "Ruhul Kudus" (xhibrili)- shpirti i shenjtë - plot vërtetësi nga Zoti yt, për t'i përforcuar edhe më ata që besuan, dhe për të qenë udhërrëfyes e myzhde për myslimanët. *  -

*10 Sapo arritën atje në kodër, një grup profetësh i doli përpara; atëherë ai u ngarkua nga Fryma e Perëndisë dhe filloi të bëjë profeci në mes tyre. 1 Samuel 10:10*
-

*11 Atëherë populli i tij kujtoi ditët e lashta të Moisiut. Ku është ai që i nxori nga deti me bariun e kopesë së tij? Ku është ai që vinte në mes tyre Frymën e tij të shenjtë, (Isaiah 63:11)*-


*13 Por engjëlli i tha: ''Mos u tremb, Zakaria, sepse lutja jote u plotësua dhe gruaja jote Elizabeta do të lindë një djalë, të cilit do t'ia vësh emrin Gjon.
14 Dhe ai do të jetë për ty shkak gëzimi dhe hareje, dhe shumë vetë do të gëzohen për lindjen e tij.
15 Sepse ai do të jetë i madh përpara Zotit; nuk do të pijë as verë as pije dehëse dhe do të jetë i përplotë me Frymën e Shenjtë që në barkun e s'ëmës. (Luke 1:15)*-


*34 Dhe Maria i tha engjëllit: ''Si do të ndodhë kjo, përderisa unë nuk njoh burrë?''.
35 Dhe engjëlli duke u përgjigjur, i tha: ''Fryma e Shenjtë do të vijë mbi ty dhe pushteti i Shumë të Lartit do të të mbulojë me hijen e vet; prandaj i shenjti që do të lindë prej teje do të quhet bir i Perëndisë.(luka1)*-


*41 Dhe ndodhi që, sapo Elizabeta dëgjoi përshëndetjen e Maries, fëmija i kërceu në bark, dhe Elizabeta u mbush me Frymën e Shenjtë,42 dhe thërriti me zë të lartë, duke thënë: ''Ti je e bekuar ndër gratë dhe i bekuar është fryti i barkut tënd. (Luke 1 -4142]*-


*67 Dhe Zakaria, ati i tij, u mbush me Frymën e Shenjtë  dhe profetizoi, duke thënë:
68 Bekuar qoftë Zoti, Perëndia i Izraelit, sepse e ka vizituar dhe e kreu çlirimin e popullit të vet; Luke 1:67)*


Pra kuptimi fryma e shenjte shpesh here ne bibel permendet si udhezim per profetet qe kane qene ose o vijne ose frymezim nga Zoti e disa here i atribohet engjjleit gabriel ose me thenien shpirti i shenjte.Pra je i qarte tani se fryma e  shenjte nuk eshte Ngushelluesi por Vete Ngushelluesi eshte profeti Muhamed .Pastaj shume bibla e kane perkthyer gabim fjalen parakletos duke thene fryma e shenjte .

----------


## altin55

E di pse ju se besoni Muhamedin sepse shikoni pak si thuhet per ato qe shikuan mrekullite jezusit dhe ishin prezent ne ngjarje dhe kur vjen puna si besuan kurse ne muslimanet ebesojme cdo gje qe ka vepruar profeti Jezus pavrsisht se skemi qene ne ngjarje por kjo eshte prej besimit tone Islam qe i besojme te derguarit e Zotit i lavderojme nuk i hyjnizojme i nderojme dhe nuk i shajme sikurse bene cifutet dhe ......,


*26 Por ai u tha atyre: ''Pse keni frikë, o njerëz besimpakë?''. Dhe, pasi u ngrit, qortoi erërat dhe detin, dhe u bë bunacë e madhe.
27 Atëherë njërëzit u mrekulluan dhe thoshnin: ''Kush është ky, të cilit po i binden deti dhe erërat?''. (Matthew 8:26)

30 Por, duke parë erën e fortë, kishte frikë, dhe duke filluar të fundosej, bërtiti duke thënë: ''O Zot, shpëtomë!''.
31 Dhe Jezusi ia zgjati menjëherë dorën, e zuri dhe i tha: ''O njeri besimpak, pse dyshove?''. (Matthew 14:31)

36 Pastaj i mori shtatë bukët dhe peshqit, falënderoi, i theu dhe ua dha dishepujve të tij, dhe dishepujt turmës. (Matthew 15:36)

8 Por Jezusi i vuri re e iu tha atyre: ''O njerëz besimpakë, përse diskutoni ndërmjet jush që nuk keni marrë bukë?9 Nuk e keni kuptuar akoma dhe nuk kujtoni të pesë bukët për pesë mijë burrat dhe sa kosha keni mbledhur? (Matthew 16:8)



24 Atëherë ata iu afruan, e zgjuan dhe i thanë: ''Mësues, Mësues, po mbytemi!''. Dhe ai u zgjua, i bërtiti erës dhe tërbimit të ujit; dhe këto u qetësuan dhe u bë bunacë.
25 Dhe Jezusi u tha dishepujve të vet: ''Ku është besimi juaj?''. Dhe ata, të frikësuar, mrekulloheshin dhe i thoshnin njeri tjetrit: ''Vallë, kush është ky, që urdhëron edhe erën dhe ujin, dhe ata i binden?''. (Luke 8:25)

12 Atëherë dishepujt e tij iu afruan dhe i thanë: ''A e di se farisenjtë, kur i dëgjuan këto fjalë u skandalizuan?''.
13 Por ai duke u përgjigjur u tha: ''Çdo bimë që Ati im qiellor nuk e ka mbjellë, do të shkulet me rrënjë.
14 Hiqni dorë prej tyre; ata janë të verbër, prijës të verbërish; dhe në qoftë se një i verbër i prin një të verbëri tjetër, të dy do të bien në gropë''.
15 Atëherë Pjetri iu përgjigj dhe i tha: ''Na e shpjego këtë shëmbëlltyrë''.
16 Dhe Jezusi tha: ''As juve s'keni kuptuar akoma? (Matthew 15:16)

41 Dhe Jezusi, duke u përgjigjur, tha: ''O brez mosbesues dhe i çoroditur, deri kur do të jem me ju dhe deri kur do t'ju duroj? Sille këtu djalin tënd''. (Luke 9:41)

11 Ai erdhi në shtëpinë e vet dhe të vetët nuk e pranuan, (John 1:11)*

----------


## altin55

Rradha e revelacioneve te bera nga Allahu nuk perputhet rne rradhitjen e tyre ne Kur'an. Me fjale te tjera shpallja e pare nuk jepet ne faqen e pare dhe shpallja e fundit nuk jepet ne faqen e fundit. Menyra e rradhitjes sa ketyre shpalljeve na Kur'an eshte vendosur nga Allahu dhe kjo jepet madje edhe ne 

[B]Isaja 28:10-11 :"Pasi aio duhet te jete mendimi mbi mendimin, mendirni mbi mendim; rreshti mbi rresht. pak ketu e pak atje: me buze te dridhura e me nje gjuhe te huaj ai do'tu drejtohet njerezve."[/B]

 Gjuha e huaj ka katu kuptimin e nje te foluri tjeter qe nuk eshte as Hebraisht e as aremaike, por arabishtja. 

Shiko ne kuran si thuhet per kete profeci te bibles

*25:32.
 E ata që nuk besuan thanë: "Përse të mos i ketë zbritur atij (Muhammedit) Kur'ani përnjëherë?" Ashtu (e zbritëm pjesë-pjesë) që me të të forcojmë zemrën tënde dhe Ne e sollëm atë ajet pas ajetit (dalëngadalë).*

----------


## Astrit77

> E di pse ju se besoni Muhamedin sepse shikoni pak si thuhet per ato qe shikuan mrekullite jezusit dhe ishin prezent ne ngjarje dhe kur vjen puna si besuan kurse ne muslimanet ebesojme cdo gje qe ka vepruar profeti Jezus pavrsisht se skemi qene ne ngjarje por kjo eshte prej besimit tone Islam qe i besojme te derguarit e Zotit i lavderojme nuk i hyjnizojme i nderojme dhe nuk i shajme sikurse bene cifutet dhe ......,


 A beson ti Altin se Jezusi vdiq ne kryq per mekatet e tua, u varros dhe te treten dite u ringjall?

 A beson ti Altin qe je krijuar ne shembelltyren e Perendise qe per Perendine ti ke shume rendesi, aq shume sa Ai vete zbriti nga qielli per te na ngritur prane Vetes se Tij dhe kete e beri nga dashuria qe ka per ne?

 A beson ti Altin se shpetimi eshte dhurate prej Perendise dhe se ne nuk e meritojme ate sipas drejtesise, por per shkak te meshires dhe hirit te Perendise?

 Jezusi erdhi te kerkonte dhe te gjente ate qe kishte humbur dhe Ai dha gjithshka qe ne te mund te hyjme ne prezencen e Perendise?

 Ky eshte ungjilli i vertete apo lajmi i mire, dhe kushdo qe nuk pranon se Jezu Krishti ka ardhur ne mish nuk eshte prej Perendise, me kete apostulli Gjon na thote se kush nuk beson se Perendia u misherua eshte genjeshtar, dhe i tille eshte djalli, qe perpiqet me cdo kusht te sulmoje vepren e Perendise, duke perhapur mashtrime dhe genjeshtra. 

 Perendia do qe cdo njeri te pendohet dhe te kthehet tek Ai, dhe askush nuk mund te vije ne prani te Perendise pa pranuar Jezu Krishtin si Zot dhe Shpetimtar. 

 Me respekt, Astriti!

----------


## altin55

Ngushelluesi ne bibel eshte profeti Muhamed a.s dhe jo fryma e shenjte sepse fryma e shenjte.


*16 Dhe unë do t'i lutem Atit dhe ai do t'ju japë një Ngushëllues tjetër, që do të qëndrojë përgjithmonë me ju,(gjoni 14)

7 Megjithatë unë ju them të vërtetën: është mirë për ju që unë të shkoj, sepse, po nuk shkova, nuk do të vijë te ju Ngushëlluesi; por, po shkova, unë do t'jua dërgoj.(gjoni 16)*

Kete e vereton dhe kurani ne shume ajete.

*

119. Ne të dërguam ty me të vërtetën (Kur'anin), përgëzues dhe qortues, e ti nuk je përgjegjës për banuesit e Xhehenemit. .{sure bekare} 

5:19.
 O ithtarë të librit, ju erdhi i dërguari i Jonë, ju sqaron (çështjet e fesë) pas ndërprerjes së të dërguarve, në mënyrë që të mos thoni: "Neve nuk na erdhi as i dërguar që të na përgëzojë, e as të na tërheqë vërejtjen ". Pra ja, ju erdhi përgëzuesi dhe kërcenuesi. All-llahu është fuqiplotë për çdo send.*  




"Skeptri nuk do ti hiqet judes as bastumi i komandimit nga kembet e tij derisa te vije *"Shilohu"*) dhe atij do ti binden njerzit. (Zanafilla 49-10)

Dmth nuk do largohen profetet nga populli hebre derisa te vije shilohu .kush eshte *"Shilohu"* e dini .Sigurisht eshte profeti Muhamed a.s. sepse vetem kur erdhi porfeti Muhamed .as profecia iku nga populli hebre,


Myslimanet ne tere boten i drejtohen Zotit, i thone Lutjet dhe sherbesat fetare vetem ne nje gjuhe, ne arabisht. Edhe ky unitet gjuhesor eshts profetizuar ne 

*librin e Zefanise 3-9 "Ndaj une do tu jap njerezve nje gjuhe te paster  qe ata te mund t'i drejtohen Perendise me nje ze dhe ti sherbejne Atij te bashkuar".* E pra nuk ishte gjuhe arabe ajo qe zbriti kurani.

*20:113.
 Kështu Ne e shpallëm këtë Kur'an arabisht dhe përsëritëm në të vërejtjet, në mënyrë që ata të ruhen ose ai (Kur'ani) t'u sjellë atyre përvojë mësimi. 

26:195.
 (Të shpallëm) Me gjuhë të kulluar arabe. 

26:196.
 Dhe se ai (Kur'ani) është i përmendur edhe në librat e mëparshëm.*

----------


## Hyllien

Altin, nqs ti pranon Biblen per te shpjeguar Muhamedin, atehere si rrjedhoje duhet te pranosh se cfare rroli ka Jezu Krishti i biri i Zotit ne te, dhe si rrjedhoje te pranosh dhe ate.

----------


## altin55

Ne muslimanet e besojme Jezusin si profet po keshtu dhe nje pjese te biles e cila nuk ka ndryshuar pjesen tjeter te ndryshuar e besoni ju megjithese jeni koshiente qe ka ndryshuar.

Ne Meke ndodhet Ka'ba (Qabeja) e Shenjte, ndertuar prej Ibrahimit( Abrahamit) dhe birit te tij Ismail. Emri "Meka" (Makkah) eshte perdorur me shume se nje here ne Kur'anin e Lavdishem ne Suren 48:24. Nje emer tjeter per Meken eshte "Beke", qe vjen si rezuitat i ndryshimeve ns shqiptim midis fiseve te ndryshme arabe. Edhe emri Beke eshte permendur me shume se nje here ne Surah
*3:96. "Me te vertete:Shtepia e pare, (Xhamia) e ndertuar per njerez, eshte ajo qe u ngrit ns Beke e dobishme, udherrefyese per mbare njerezimin."*.

 Eshte vertete e mahnitshme por fjala Beke permendet edhe nga Profeti Daut(David) (PQMT) 
ne *Psallmin 84:6:" Ndersa kaluam neper luginen e Bekes, ata ndertuan nje pus, dhe shiu i rrembyer mbushi vend in plot pellgje te medha."*
 Pus i permendur prej Profetit David, eshte pusi i mirenjohur "Zemzen" i cili ekziston edhe sot e kesaj dite ne afersi te Ka'bes. 


Ne *Isaja 21 :7 thuhet se Isajes iu shfaqen ne nje vegim dy kalores:"Dhe 
ai pa nje koci e dy kalores, nje koci me gomere dhe nje koci me deve:..." * 
Cili ishte ky kalores i hipur mbi gomar? Cdo nxenes i shkolles se te Djeles e di. Ky ishte Jezusi (Gjoni 12:14):" Jezusi kishte gjetur nje kerriç qe e ngiste, siç thuhet ne shkrimin e Shenjte," 
Cili eshte pra ky kalores i premtuar, i cili do te vije mbi deve? Ky Profet i fuqishem eshte anashkaluar nga lexuesit e Bibles, Ky eshte Profeti Muhammed( PQMT)

----------


## Hyllien

Dmth per ju ka ndryshuar vetem pjesa qe nuk ju leverdis sic po e marre une, se nuk ka mundesi tjeter qe ti citon Biblen kur te intereson, dhe hedh poshte pjesen qe flet per Jezusin si biri i Zotit apo per mrekullirat e tij.

----------


## deshmuesi

Qe jeni mashtrusa, kjo sdo mend, por per ata Altinin, qe e njeh mire gerqishten, po e sjell te plote vargun nga shkimi origjinal.
  " O de, paraklotos, to PNEVMA to AGION..."
  "Paraklitos, do te thote: Ngushllimtar. "Pnevma to Agio" do te thote"  :fantazma: ryma e Shenjteruar.
 Nje gje nuk e mar vesh me ju myslimanet: Perse ju dueht me do e mos deshmia e bibles, te cilen e shani dhe villni vrere dite e nate? 
 Porfete i eprkasin vetem popullit te Izraelit. dhe profeti i fudnit eshte Gjon Pagezori.

----------


## deshmuesi

Qe jeni mashtrusa, kjo sdo mend, por per ata Altinin, qe e njeh mire gerqishten, po e sjell te plote vargun nga shkimi origjinal.
  " O de, paraklotos, to PNEVMA to AGION..."
  "Paraklitos, do te thote: Ngushllimtar. "Pnevma to Agio" do te thote"  :fantazma: ryma e Shenjteruar.
 Nje gje nuk e mar vesh me ju myslimanet: Perse ju dueht me do e mos deshmia e bibles, te cilen e shani dhe villni vrere dite e nate? 
 Porfete i prerkasin vetem popullit te Izraelit. dhe profeti i fundit eshte Gjon Pagezori.

----------


## altin55

*Heqja e profetve nga popilli Israelit eshte ne shume vende te bibles*




*10 Në fakt Zoti ka shpërndarë mbi ju një frymë topitjeje; ka mbyllur sytë tuaja, profetët, ka mbuluar me vel krerët tuaj, shikuesit.
11 Çdo vegim profetik është bërë për ju si fjalët e një libri të vulosur që i jepet dikujt që di të lexojë; duke i thënë: "Të lutem, lexoje, këtë!", por ai përgjigjet: "Nuk mundem, sepse është i vulosur!".
12 Ose si një libër që i jepet dikujt që nuk di të lexojë, duke i thënë: "Të lutem, lexoje këtë!", por ai përgjigjet: "Nuk di të lexoj".,*(isai29*)[/B]

Lexo mire ne bibel thuhet *ka mbyllur sytë tuaja, profetët*,  )Pra Zoti i ka mbyllur per israelitet *syte dhe ciklin e shpalljes se profeteve.*

Ku eshte argumenti tjeter qe Zoti u ka mbyllur izraeliteve ciklin e profeteve dhe do dergonte profetin Muahmed .as.

*NE BIBEL 

{ligji i perterire:32..20_50*"dhe tha {Zoti* une do tua fsheh atyre{israeliteve) Fytyren time dhe do te shoh cili do jete perfundimi i tyre,sepse jane nje brez i degjeneruar, bij tek te cilet nuk ka fare besnikeri.Ata me kane bere xheloz me ate qe nuk ishte Zot kane provokuar zemerimin tim me idhujt e tyre te rreme dhe UNE DO TI BEJ XHELOZ ME NJEREZ QE NUK JANE NJE POPULL,DO TI NGACMOJ CMIREN E TYRE ME NJE KOMB QE NUK ESHTE NE VETE  Une do te mbledh mbi ta mjerime do ti mbaroj shigjetat e mia kunder tyre. Nga jashte shpata do ti privoje nga femijet. nga brenda terrori, duke shkaktuar vdekjen e te riut virgjereshes,te foshnjes se gjirit dhe te plakut te thinjur. 
UNE KAM THENE "DO TI FSHIJ NJE HERE E MIRE KUJTIMIN E TYRE NE MES TE NJERZVE"* 

Shpjegimi fjaleve te versetit me lart

*Ata me kane bere xheloz me ate qe nuk ishte Zot kane provokuar zemerimin tim me idhujt e tyre te rreme{ligji i perterire:32* 

Lexo me poshte Pse ato e bene xheloz Zotin sepse mbas shpetimit nga faroni dhe hapjes se detit ato me pasurine e gjetur ne egjypt ben vicin dhe e adhuruan.


*19 Bënë një viç në Horeb dhe adhuruan një shëmbëlltyrë prej metali të shkrirë, 
20 dhe e ndërruan lavdinë e tyre me shëmbëllytrën e një kau që ha bar. 
21 Harruan Perëndinë, Shpëtimtarin e tyre, që kishte bërë gjëra të mëdha në Egjipt,.(Psallmet 106)*


Shpjegimi i fjaleve te bibles

* UNE DO TI BEJ XHELOZ ME NJEREZ QE NUK JANE NJE POPULL,DO TI NGACMOJ CMIREN E TYRE ME NJE KOMB QE NUK ESHTE NE VETE* 

Ky eshte populli arab  sepse (ato nuk ishin nje popull) sepse ishin te ndare ne fise dhe( nuk ishin ne vete)  sepse adhuronin idhujt.Pra me ardhjen e Profetit Muhamed .as idhujt u larguan dhe adhurohej vetem Zoti kurse cifutet ishin xheloze pse tani shpallja i kishte kaluar nje populli tjeter.

*43 Prandaj unë po ju them se juve do t'ju hiqet mbretëria e Perëndisë dhe do t'i jepet një kombi që do ta bëjë të japë fryt.
 Matthew 21:43)"*

Ja dhe nje argument tjeter qe shtepia e juruzalemit do te lihet e shkret nga cikli i profeteve dhe do te vije nje profet tjeter nga nje komb tjeter.

*37 Jeruzalem, Jeruzalem, që i vret profetët dhe i vret me gurë ata që të janë dërguar! Sa herë kam dashur t'i mbledh bijtë e tu ashtu si i mbledh klloçka zogjtë e vet nën krahë, por ju nuk deshët!
38 Ja, shtëpia juaj po ju lihet e shkretë.
39 Sepse unë po ju them, se tash e tutje nuk do të më shihni më deri sa të thoni: "I bekuar qoftë ai që vjen në emër të Zotit!"''. Matthew 23:37)"*

Pra eshte mese e qarte shtepia juaj (e israelit) do te lihej e shkrete nga shpallja e profeteve derisa te vije profeti Muhamed a.s .


*Nese dikush thote keshtu nga krishteret*



> _
> 
> Mateu 24:24-26
> 
> Sepse do të dalin krishtër të rremë dhe profetë të rremë, dhe do të bëjnë shenja të mëdha dhe mrrekulli të tilla aq sa t`i mashtrojnë, po të ishte e mundur, edhe të zgjedhurit. 
> .
> 
> 
> _


Tani shikojme c'thote bibla per profetet e rreme se ato do vriten dhe se profecite e tyre nuk do te plotesohen .Sa e sa profeci te Muhamedit a.s kane dale dhe sa priten te dalin .

*15 Zoti, Perëndia yt, do të krijojë për ty një profet si unë në mes teje dhe vëllezërve të tu; atë keni për ta dëgjuar,
18 unë do të nxjerr për ta një profet nga gjiri i vëllezërve të tyre dhe do të vë në gojën e tij fjalët e mia, dhe ai do t'u thotë atyre të gjitha ato që unë do t'i urdhëroj.

19 Dhe do të ndodhë që në se dikush nuk i dëgjon fjalët e mia që ai thotë në emrin tim, unë do t'i kërkoj llogari.
20 Por profeti që pretendon të thotë në emrin tim një gjë për të cilën unë e kam urdhëruar ta thotë ose që flet në emër të perëndive të tjera, ai profet do të vritet".

21 Dhe në se ti thua në zemrën tënde: "Si do të bëjmë për të dalluar fjalën që Zoti nuk ka thënë?".
22 Kur profeti flet në emër të Zotit dhe kjo gjë nuk ndodh dhe nuk realizohet, kemi të bëjmë me një gjë që Zoti nuk e ka thënë; e ka thënë profeti me mendjemadhësi; mos ki frikë prej tij".(Deuteronomy 18:18-19)


 Le ti shpjegoj pak keto 

15 Zoti, Perëndia yt, do të krijojë për ty një profet si unë në mes teje dhe vëllezërve të tu; atë keni për ta dëgjuar,
18 unë do të nxjerr për ta një profet nga gjiri i vëllezërve të tyre dhe do të vë në gojën e tij fjalët e mia, dhe ai do t'u thotë atyre të gjitha ato që unë do t'i urdhëroj.

PROFETI QE DO T'I NGJANTE MOISIUT 

1.lsmaelitet (pasardhesit e Abrahamit, perveç Ismailit, jane vellezer te Izraeliteve (pasardhes te Abrahamit permes Isakut).  Ne kete rast Jezusi perjashtohet te jete profeti i premtuar, pasi ai eshte Izraelit; ndryshe aty do te thuhej "nje Protet nga mesi i juaj." 
2.A nuk i ngjan Muhammedi Moisiut?  Po qe se kjo nuk pranohet, atehere ky premtim i Perendise nuk eshte permbushur akoma. Tabela e meposhtme, shkeputur nga AI-Ihihad, Janar -Mars 1982 tq.41, flet vete: 
Me poshte jepet nje tabele krahasuese ndermjet karakteristikave kryesore te Moisiut, Jezusit dhe Muhamedit ne menyre qe te kuptohet se cili eshte "Proteti" i cili do te vije pas Moisiut: 


Lindja e Mosisiut = me lindjen e Muhemdit a.s
Vdekja e Moisiut = me vdekjen e Muhamedit a.s
Marrja e pushtetit e barabarte
Gezimi i triumfimit te shpalljes se Zotit
Denimi i mosbesimtareve dhe triufimi i te dy profeteve ne kohen e tyre




shikoje pak


[b]3."[dhe do te ve na gojen tij fjalet e mia."* Pra lajmi i Zotit erdhi permes Xhebrailit(Gabrielit) dhe'jo permes arsyetimeve ta Profetit Muhammed. Por ketu nuk ka asgje per t'u çuditur pasi e njejta gje mund ta thuhet par tare Shkrimet e Shenjta. Arsyeja perse ketu kjo gje permendet kaq hapur, ndoshta vjen nga Fakti se besohet se Moisiut lajmi i Zotit i erdhi permes disa pllakave ta shkruara. 

*
Deuteronomi 18: 19:"Ai profet do te flase ne emrin tim dhe kushdo qe nuk i ve vesh fjaleve te tij, do te kete te beje me mua."* 

,*. Nga 114 kapituj (Surah) qe ka Kur'ani113 fillojne me shprehjen Ne emer te Allahut, Meshiruesit e Meshirberesit* .Po me kete shprehje Muslimanet fillojne punet e tyre te perditshme. Ne vend te fjales Perendi, muslimanet perdorin emrin e Tij Personal qe eshte Allah. Ky emer, duke qene i perveçem nuk ka as gjini e as numer shumes. Ndersa kristianet, nga ana e tyre lutjet i nisin me fjalet".Ne emer te Atit e te birit. e te Shpirtit te Shenjte. 
Gjithashtu duhet vene re se ata, te cilet nuk e degjojne apo e mohojne Perendine do te ndeshkohen. Kjo korespondon me ate pjese te Kur'anit te Lavdishem [b](Sure 3:19):" Feja e pranueshme tek Allahu eshte Islami." (Sure 3:85):" E kush kerkon fe tjeter perveç fese Islame, atij kurrsesi nuk i pranohet dhe ai ne boten tjeter eshte nga te deshperuarit." [/b]




*20 Por profeti që pretendon  të thotë në emrin tim një gjë për të cilën unë e kam urdhëruar ta thotë ose që flet në emër të perëndive të tjera,  ai profet do të vritet".

21 Dhe në se ti thua në zemrën tënde: "Si do të bëjmë për të dalluar fjalën që Zoti nuk ka thënë?".
22 Kur profeti flet në emër të Zotit dhe kjo gjë nuk ndodh dhe nuk realizohet, kemi të bëjmë me një gjë që Zoti nuk e ka thënë; e ka thënë profeti me mendjemadhësi; mos ki frikë prej tij"(Deuteronomy 18:18-19)*

Pra sic e shikon nese profeti Muhamed do te ishte profete i rreme do ta kishin vrare njerzit  sic u perpoqen cifutet per ta vrare shume here ose idhujtaret arabe.

[b]
42 Jezusi u tha atyre: ''A nuk keni lexuar kurrë në Shkrimet: "Guri, që ndërtuesit e nxorën të papërdorshëm, u bë guri i qoshes. Kjo është vepër e Zotit, dhe është e mrekullueshme në sytë tonë"?
43 Prandaj unë po ju them se juve do t'ju hiqet mbretëria e Perëndisë dhe do t'i jepet një kombi që do ta bëjë të japë fryt.
44 Dhe ai që do të bjerë mbi këtë gur do të bëhet copëcopë; dhe ai mbi të cilin do të bjerë ai do të jetë i thërrmuar''.
45 Dhe krerët e priftërinjve dhe farisenjtë, kur i dëgjuan shëmbëlltyrat e tij, e kuptuan se po fliste për ta.(mateu 21)

Shikoje sa bukur eshte ky verset 

Tani profeti Muhamed thote nje hadith se shembulli im me profetet e tjere eshte si shembulli i nje shtepie qe i mungon nje tulle jam une dmth profecia boterore mbyllet me te dhe kjo dihet mjaft qarte se profet te shpallur prej Zotit mbas profetit Muhamed .as nuk ka me.Dhe se pjesa biblike e sqaron mjaft qarte qe kushdo qe hudhet kunder tij (prtofetit te Zotit) do behet cope dhe do jete i thermuar pra sdo kete fuqi per kete .Dhe hebrejte e provuan shpesh here per ta vrare Muhamedin a.s por s'ia arriten qellimit.prandaj le te ngele fjala e Zotit ne kuran dhe e bibles per to se sa here i vinte nje profet ato e vrisnin ose e mbytnin.

----------


## altin55

> Qe jeni mashtrusa, kjo sdo mend, por per ata Altinin, qe e njeh mire gerqishten, po e sjell te plote vargun nga shkimi origjinal.
>   " O de, paraklotos, to PNEVMA to AGION..."
>   "Paraklitos, do te thote: Ngushllimtar. "Pnevma to Agio" do te thote" :Fryma e Shenjteruar.
>  Nje gje nuk e mar vesh me ju myslimanet: Perse ju dueht me do e mos deshmia e bibles, te cilen e shani dhe villni vrere dite e nate? 
>  Porfete i prerkasin vetem popullit te Izraelit. dhe profeti i fundit eshte Gjon Pagezori.



Agion nuk do te thote fryma e shenjte por fryma e vertetes e kane perkthyer disa nejse lexoje mire kete shkrimin.

hahahahaha





> Why did Jesus use the word "Paraclete"?
> Why did Jesus use the word "Paraclete" when he predicted the coming of the Comforter after him?
> According to the Aramaic Bible Society, the word "Paraclete" back then meant the "Praised One".  Muhammad's name was "Ahmed".  Both Muhammad and Ahmed in Arabic mean "The Honored One" or the "Praised One".
> 
> The following was taken from http://www.aramaic.org/PARAVLETE.html 
> Q. I am curious why in the Aramaic scriptures the word "paraclete" is used when talking about the "comforter" and the "advocate". Can you enlighten me on this? I believe as you, that Jesus only spoke Aramaic, not Greek.
> Thanks, Ken. 
> A. Dear Ken, 
> 
> ...

----------


## altin55

*Negusi dhe Profeti Muhamed (s)*



Kurejshet (e Mekes) intensifikuan persekutimet e tyre kunder profetit Muhamed (s) dhe ndjekesve te tij. Madje edhe njerez me influence te cilen ndoqen profetin nuk u kursyen. Ata u bojkotuan dhe shume prej tyre madje u izoluan neper shtepite e tyre. Shume nga muslimanet qe nuk kishin influence torturoheshin publikisht dhe vazhdimisht. Duke e konsideruar kete situate shume te veshtire per ndjekesiet e tij, profeti (s) lejoi disa nga ata qe te emigronin ne Abisini me 615 e.s. Numri total i tyre ishte rreth tetedhjet, pa numeruar femijet e vegjel. Ata nuk iken te gjithe ne te njejten kohe. Ikja e tyre ishte planifikuar ne menyre sekrete dhe u be me grupe te vogla. Emigrantet u priten mire ne Abisini, dhe atyre iu lejua liri e plote besimi.

Udheheqesit e kurejshiteve, ishin te vendosur qe ata nuk duhet te liheshin rehat, qe te stabilizoheshin atje, jashte kontrollit te tyre, nje komunitet i rrezikshem i cili mund te dhjetefishohej kur te konvertuarit e tjere te bashkoheshin me te. Keshtu ata me shpejtesi menduan nje plan, dhe pergatiten nje sasi te madhe dhuratash te cilat konsideroheshin shume te vlefshme ne Abisini. Pershembull punimet e lekures kishin cmime shume te larta, keshtu qe shume lekura te mira u mblodhen nga arabet, te cilat do te mjaftonin per nje rryshfet te mire per cilin do nga gjeneralet e Negusit. Po ashtu kishte edhe dhurata te cmuara per vete Negusin. Pastaj ata me shume kujdes zgjodhen dy burra njeri prej te cileve ishte 'Amr ibn al'As, i klanit te Sahmit. Kurejshitet i keshilluan ata per cdo gje qe duhej te benin: ata duhej te takonin cdo gjeneral ne vecanti, tu jepnin dhuratat dhe t'u thonin:


"Disa burra dhe gra te budallallepsur nga njerezit tane jane strehuar ne kete mbreteri. Ata kane lene besimin e tyre, jo per tuajin, por per nje te cilin e kane trilluar, nje besim qe eshte i panjohur per ju dhe per ne. Fisniket e njerezve te tyre na kane derguar ne qe te flasim me mbretin tuaj per ceshtjen e tyre, ne menyre qe ai ti ktheje mbrapsht. Keshtu qe kur ne ti flasim atij per ata, juve keshillojeni qe te na i dorezoje dhe te mos kete me fjale me ta."


Te gjithe gjeneralet rane dakord, dhe te dy burrat e kurejshiteve i cuan dhuratat e tyre Negusit, duke kerkuar qe emigrantet tu jepeshin atyre dhe i shpejguan atij arsyen ne te njejten menyre sic kishin bere me gjeneralet, duke shtuar ne fund: "Fisniket e njerezve te tyre, te cilet jane edhe baballaret e tyre, xhaxhallaret e tyre dhe te afermit e tyre te luten ty qe ti kthesh ata mbrapa." Gjeneralet ishin te gjithe ne mes te degjuesve, dhe ata njezeri e nxiten Negusin qe te binte dakord me kerkesen e tyre dhe ti kthente mbrapa refugjatet, sepse te afermit jane gjithmone gjyqtaret me te mire per punet e te afermve te tyre. Por Negusi nuk ishte i kenaqur me kete arsye dhe tha:


"Jo, per Zotin, ata nuk do te tradhetohen - nje popull qe ka kerkuar mbrojtjen time dhe kane bere vendin tim strehim te tyre duke me zgjedhur mua mbi te gjithe te tjeret! Une nuk do i dorezoj ata, derisa t'i kem takuar dhe pyetur ata per sa u perket fjaleve qe thone keta burra. Neqoftese eshte ashtu sic thone ata (kurejshet), atehere une do i dorezoj ata mbrapa, ne menyre qe te bashkohen me popullin e tyre, Por ne qofte se del e kunderta, atehere une do te jem mbrojtesi i tyre i mire per sa kohe qe ata kerkojne ndihmen time."


Atehere ai dergoi njerez qe te therrisnin shoket e Profetit, dhe ne te njejten kohe mblodhi peshkopet e tij, te cilet sollen me vete librat e tyre te shenjte dhe i hapen ato para fronit mbreteror. 'Amri dhe shoku i tij paten shpresuar qe te parandalonin kete takim midis Negusit dhe refugjateve, dhe me te vertet qe ishte ne interesin e tyre qe ta parandalonin, nqs kemi parasysh ato qe ndodhen me pas.

Abisinasit ishin kristiane, shume prej tyre te devotshem; ata ishin te pagezuar, ata adhuronin nje Zot, dhe mbanin ne trupin e tyre shenjen e kungimit. Ne kete menyre ata ishin te ndjeshem ndaj ndryshimit qe ekziston midis shenjterise dhe perdhosjes, dhe po ashtu ishin koshiente per nivelin e perdhosjes qe ekzistonte ne njerez si Amri. Keshtu qe ata beheshin me teper te prekur - jo me teper edhe se vete Negusi - nga pamja dhe impakti i thelle i shenjterise qe ndjen ata ne momentin kur grupi i besimtareve u futen ne dhomen e fronit, dhe nje murmurime cudie u cua nga peshkopet dhe te tjeret te cilet kuptuan se para tyre ishin burra dhe gra te cilet ishin gati njesoj si ta dhe jo ato qe kishin thene kurejshitet me perpara. Per me teper, shume prej tyre ishin te rinj, dhe ne shume prej tyre pamja e meshireshme zmadhohej edhe me teper nga nje bukuri natyrore.

Emigrimi nuk kishte qene domosdoshmeri per te gjithe ata. 'Familja e Uthmanit pati hequr dore nga perpjekjet e tyre per ta bere ate te harronte Islamin, por megjithate Profeti e lejoi te largohej dhe te merrte me vete Rukien (ra). Presenca e tyre ishte nje burim fuqie per komunitetin e te ikurve. Nje tjeter cift shume te kendshem per tu pare ishin edhe Xha'fari (ra) dhe gruaja e tij Asma'(ra). Ata ishin te mbrojtur me se miri nga Abu Talibi; por refugjatet kishin nevoje per nje person te gojes dhe Xha'fari e plotesonte kete kusht. Po ashtu ai kishte shpirtin e fitores brenda tij, dhe profeti i tha atij ne nje rast: "Ti je si une ne pamje dhe karakter." Pra ishte Xha'fari ai qe Profeti pati zgjedhur te ishte ne krye te komunitetit te te ikurve; dhe cilesite e tij terheqes dhe inteligjent ndiqeshin nga ato te Musabit te 'Abd ad-Dar (ra), nje burre i ri te cilit profeti do ti besonte nje mision te nje rendesie te madhe per shkak te dhuntive natyrore qe ai kishte.

Kur u mblodhen te gjithe, Negusi u foli atyre dhe tha:


"Cfare eshte ky besim sipas te cilit ju duhet te ndaheni nga njerezit tuaj, megjithese ju nuk jeni futur ne besimin tim apo ate te ndonje robi tjeter rreth nesh?"


Xha'fari iu pergjigj duke thene:


"O Mbret, ne ishim njerez qe kishim mbetur ne injorance, u faleshim idhujve, hanim ushqim harram, benim gjera te turpshme, dhe me te fortet shkelnin me kembe me te dobetit. Ne ishim keshtu derisa Allahu (Nje dhe Zot i Vetem) na dergoi ne nje te derguar nga mesi jone, nje neri te cilit ne ia dinim prejardhjen, vertetesine, besueshmerine dhe integritetin. Ai na thirri ne ne Zot, qe ne te deshmonim per njesine e tij dhe ta adhuronim ate dhe te hidhnim poshte ato qe ne dhe baballaret tane paten adhuruar ne formen e gureve apo idhujve; dhe ai na urdheroi te themi te vertetn, te permbushim premtimet, te respektojme lidhjet farefisnore, dhe te drejtat e fqinjeve, dhe te mos bejme krime dhe gjakderdhje. Keshtu qe ne adhuruam Zotin, duke mos vene asgje prane tij, duke konsideruar te ndaluar ato qe ai pati ndaluar dhe te lejueshme ato qe ai pati lejuar. Per keto arsye njerezit tane jane kthyer kunder nesh, dhe na persekutojne ne ne menyre qe te hedhim poshte besimin tone dhe te kthehemi nga besimi tek Zoti te adhurimi i idhujve. Kjo eshte arsyeja qe ne kemi ardhur ne vendin tend, te kemi zgjedhur ty mbi te gjithe te tjeret; dhe kemi qene te lumtur nen mbrojtjen tende, dhe eshte shpresa jone, o Mbret, se ketu me ju ne nuk do te vuajme ndonje te keqe." 


Interpretuesit mbreterore perkthyen gjithcka qe ai tha. Negusi pastaj pyeti se a kishin ata ndonje revelate qe profeti i tyre kishte sjelle nga Zoti dhe, kur Xha'fari pohoi, ai tha: "Atehere recitoje ate per mua," pas kesaj Xha'fari recitoi nje pasazh nga Surah Mariam, e cila kishte zbritur pak kohe para ikjes s e tyre:


Dhe permendeni Marine ne Librin, kur ajo u largua nga njerezit e saj per ne nje vend drejt lindjes dhe izoloi veten kompletesisht prej tyre: dhe Ne derguam tek ajo Shpirtin Tone, dhe ai iu shfaq asaj si nje burre shume i pashem. Ajo tha: I lutem Pafundesise se Zotit qe te me shpetoje nga ty nese ke meshire. Ai tha: une jam asgje tjeter vecse nje i derguar nga Zoti ne menyre qe te krijohet brenda teje nje bir shume i paster. Ajo tha: E si ka mundesi qe une te behem me djale, kur asnje burre nuk me ka prekur, dhe une nuk kam qene e perdale? Ai tha: Megjithate keshtu do te jete; Zoti ka thene: eshte e lehte per mua. Sepse ne mund ta bejme ate nje shenje per njerezimin dhe meshire nga ne; dhe kjo eshte nje gje e urdheruar. (Kuran 19:16-21)



Negusi u perlot, dhe po ashtu u perloten edhe peshkopet e tij, kur degjuan recitimin e tij,dhe kur ai u perkthye ata u perloten perseri dhe Negusi tha:


"Pa dyshim qe kjo ka ardhur nga i njejti burim me ato qe solli Jezusi"


Pastaj ai u kthye nga dy te derguarit e kurejshiteve dhe tha:


"Ju mund te ikni, sepse per Zotin une nuk i kthej ata tek ju; ata nuk do te tradhetohen"


Por kur ata u larguan nga mbreti, 'Amri i tha shoqeruesit te tij: "Neser do them atij nje gje, qe do ta shkule kete prosperitet te gjelber te tyren me rrenje. Une do ti tregoj atij se ata thone qe Jezusi biri i Marise eshte nje skllav." Keshtu qe mengjesin tjeter ai shkoi te Negusi dhe tha:


"O mbret, ata peshperisin nje genjeshter te madh per Jezusin djalin e Marise. Dergo ndonje tek ata, dhe pyeti se cfare thone per te."


Keshtu qe ai dergoi fjale qe te vinin perseri te ai dhe ti tregonin atij se cfare thonin ata per Jezusin, kjo i shqetesoi ata, sepse asgje tjeter ngjashme me kete nuk u kishte ndodhur me perpara. Ata u konsultuan se bashku se cfare duhej te thonin kur kjo pyetje tu vihej perpara, megjithese e dinin se nuk kishin zgjidhje tjeter vecse te thoshin ate qe Zoti kishte thene.

Keshtu qe kur ata u futen ne pallatin mbreteror, dhe ata u pyeten perseri: "Cfare thoni ju per Jezusin, birin e Marise?" Xha'fari u pergjigj:


"Ne themi per te ato qe Profeti na solli ne, qe ai ishte skllavi i Zotit dhe i derguari i tij dhe shpirti i tij dhe fjala e tij te cilen ai e dergoi te Maria virgjeresha e bekuar."


Negusi mori nje cope druri dhe tha:


"Jezusi biri i Marise nuk i kalon fjalet qe keni thene juve as sa gjatesia e ketij shkopi."


Dhe kur gjeneralet rreth tij turfulluan, ai shtoi: "per te gjithe turfullimen tuaj." Pastaj iu kthye Xha'farit dhe shoqeruesve te tij dhe tha: "Ikni ne rrugen tuaj, sepse do te jeni te qete ne token time, as per male ari une nuk do te lendoja qofte edhe njerin prej jush" dhe me nje levizje te dores se tij drejt te derguarve te kurejshiteve, ai i tha sekretarit te tij: "Ktheji ketyre dy burrave dhuratat e tyre, sepse mua nuk me duhen." Keshtu 'Amri dhe burri tjeter u kthyen mbrapa te turperuar.

Nderkohe lajmi per ato qe kishte thene Negusi per Jezusin u perhap midis njerezve, dhe ata ishin te shqetesuar dhe i kerkuan atij nje shpjegim, duke e akuzuar se ai e kishte braktisur besimin e tyre. Ai atehere dergoi njerez te Xha'fari dhe shoket e tij dhe beri gati varka per ta dhe u tha qe te hipnin dhe te ishin gati per lundrim neqoftese do ishte e nevojshme. Pastaj ai mori nje pergamen dhe shkroi ne te: 


"Ai deshmon se nuk ka zot tjeter pervec Allahut dhe se Muhamedi eshte skllavi i tij dhe i derguari i tij dhe se Jezusi biri i Marise eshte skllavi i tij dhe i derguari i tij dhe shpirti i tij dhe fjala e tij te cilat ai i hodhi mbi Marine."


Pastaj ai e futi ate poshte rrobes se tij dhe doli para njerezve qe ishin mbledhur per ta takuar. Dhe ai u tha atyre: "Abisinas, a nuk jam une njeriu me i pershtatshem per te qene mbreti juaj?" Ata u pergjigjen se po. "Atehere cfare mendoni ju per jeten time midis jush?" "Ka qene jeta me e mire ne jete," u pergjigjen ata. "Atehere cfare shqetesimi keni?" tha ai. "Ti ke braktisur besimin tone," thane ata, "dhe ke thene se Jezusi eshte skllav." "Po mire juve cfare thoni per Jezusin" pyeti ai. "ne themi se ai eshte biri i Zotit" u pergjigjen ata. Atehere ai vuri doren e tij mbi gjoks, pikerisht mbi vendin ku ishte pergameni dhe deshmoi per besimin e tij mbi "kete", te cilen ata e morren per fjalet etyre. Keshtu qe ata u kenaqen dhe u larguan, sepse ishin te lumtur nen sundimin e tij dhe vetem donin te siguroheshin; dhe Negusi pas kesaj i dergoi fjale Xha'farit dhe shokeve te tij se ata mund te zbrisnin nga varkat dhe te shkonin neper banesat e tyre ku ata vazhduan te jetonin si me para, rehatshem dhe te sigurte.

Me 628 e.s, pak muaj para Hudajbijahs, erdhi lajmi nga Abisinia per vdekjen e Ubajd Allah ibn Xhahsh. Gruaja e tij Umm Habibah (ra) ishte bija e Abu Sufjanit. Kur paten kaluar kater muaj nga vdekja e burrit te saj, profeti i dergoi nje mesazh Negusit, duke i kerkuar qe te behej dorezane dhe te bente martesen midis tij dhe vejushes, ne qofte se ajo do te ishte dakord. Asaj profeti nuk i dergoi mesazh direkt; por ajo pati nje enderr ne te cilen dikush i erdhi prane dhe iu drejtua asaj si "nena e besimtareve", dhe ajo interpretoi kuptimin e kesaj endrre se ajo do behej gruaja e profetit. Diten tjeter asaj i erdhi mesazhi nga Negusi i cili konfirmoi endrren e saj, dhe atehere ajo zgjodhi kusheririn e saj Khalid ibn Sa'id qe ta jepte ate per martese, dhe ai dhe Negusi bene marrveshje midis tyre ne prezencen edhe te Xha'farit dhe anetareve te tjere te vellazerise. Atehere Negusi beri dasem ne pallatin e tij, dhe atje u ftuan te gjithe muslimanet.

Letra e profetit per Negusin, e cila e ftonte ate te shpallte Islamin u dergua pikerisht ne kete kohe. Profeti po ashtu i pati derguar fjale Xha'farit se do te ishte gje e mire nese ai dhe komuniteti i tij do te vinin te jetonin ne Medina. Xha'fari menjehere filloi pergatitjet per udhetimin, dhe Negusi u dha atyre dy varka. U vendos qe Ummi Habibah do te udhetonte me ta.

Disa muaj pas ketyre ngjarjeve dhe duke pare keqesimin e situates ne Meke, 'Amri mblodhi disa te rinj, fisin e tij te Sahmit dhe te tjeret, te cilet e konsideronin ate si nje udheheqes dhe u mbushi mendjen atyre qe te shkonin me te ne Abisini. Ai shpresonte se meqe Muhamedi triumfonte atehere ata do te shpetonin ne Abisini: dhe po qe se Kurejshet do te triumfonin ata te gjithe do te mund te ktheheshin ne Meke, "Me mire na bie te jemi ne Negusin sesa nen Muhamedin," thoshte ai.

'Amri ishte nje politikan i mprehte, dhe nje burre i durueshem, qe nuk diskurajohej lehte. Megjithe deshtimin e tij te plote (615 e.s.) per te minuar pershtypjen e fuqishme qe pati lene Xha'fari dhe shoket e tij, ai pati hequr pak per te qetesuar Negusin dhe per te mbajtur maredhenie sadopak te mira persa i perkiste atij vete, gjithmone pa prekur ndonjehere ceshtjen e refugjateve muslimane. Por tani qe ata e paten lene vendin dhe paten shkuar ne Medine; Amri mendonte se me ta duhej te ishin larguar dhe paragjykimet e Negusit ne favor te besimit te ri. 

Ne takimin e tij te pare, dhurata e tij e shtrenjte prej lekure u pranua me madheshti, dhe Negusi dukej aq i kenaqur saqe 'Amri vendosi te futej menjehere ne teme dhe te kerkonte azil. Por duke bere kete ai foli ne menyre nenvleftesuese per profetin, dhe kjo provokoi nje shperthim te menjehershem te nje inati mbreteror. 'Amri u terhoq; sepse nga ato qe thoshte Negusi ishte e qarte se menyra me e mire per te, per te ndertuar nje te ardhme per veten e tij ne oborrin mbreteror, nuk i duheshin dhuratat prej lekure por vetem berja ndjekes i Muhamedit. Ai i ishte larguar Islamit vetem per te gjetur se Islami i kishte marre atij edhe te vetmin vend shpetimi qe ai po mundohej te zinte; dhe me shkaterrimin e planeve te tij rezistenca filloi te binte.


"Pra edhe ti deshmon per kete o Mbret?" tha ai, duke nenkputuar profecine e Muhamedit. " Une deshmoj per te para Zotit," tha Negusi. "Bej cfare te them une, O 'Amr dhe ndiq ate. Ai eshte e verteta, per Zotin, dhe ai do te triumfoje mbi cdo gje qe ngrihet kunder tij, njesoj sic triumfoi Musai mbi Faraonin dhe miqte e tij."


'Amri hipi ne nje anije e cila e coi ate ne nje port ne brigjet e Jemenit, ku ai bleu nje gamile dhe ushqime dhe u nis per ne veri, dhe kur arriti ne Hadah, nje nga ndalesat e para ne rrugen bregdetare nga Meka ne Medina, ai takoi Khalidin dhe Uthmanin, dhe ata udhetuan pjesen e mbetur te rruges se bashku. Pasi arriten ne Medine, qe te tre shkuan direkt te Profeti dhe deklaruan besimin e tyre ne Islam.

Me 630 e.s, ne fillim te muajit Rexheb, fjala per vdekjen e Negusit arriti tek Profeti. Mbas faljve te zakonshme ne xhami, ai u kthye nga populli dhe u tha:


"Sot ka vdekur nje njeri i drejte. Pra cohuni dhe faluni per vellain tuaj Ashamah."


Pastaj ai i udhehoqi ata ne faljen xhenazes. Raportet e me voneshme nga Abisinia thoshin se vazhdimisht shihej nje drite qe ndriconte mbi varrin e mbretit.

----------


## altin55

*Perandori Herakli dhe Profeti Muhamed (s)(628 e.s.)*


Profetit Muhamed (s) i erdhen vargjet me poshte pas humbjes se romakeve nga persianet. Ajo profetizoi fitoren finale te romakeve. Keto jane nga sure Er-Rum (Romaket) ajetet (vargjet) 1-6 te Kur'anit: 


*Elif, Lam, Mim.

Romaket jane mundur ne token e afert, dhe pas kesaj humbje te tyre ata do te jene fitimtare brenda dhjete vjetesh. Urdheri i Allahut eshte si ne ngjarjen e meparshme po ashtu edhe ne ate qe do te vije. Dhe ate dite besimtaret do te gezohen per ndihmen e Allahut. Ai ndihmon ate qe Ai do dhe Ai eshte i gjithfuqishem, meshirues. Ky eshte nje premtim i Allahut. Allahu asnjehere nuk i thyen premtimet e Tij, por shumica e njerezve kete nuk e kuptojne.*


Allahu (Nje dhe i Vetmi Zot) dergoi Muhamedin (s) si Profet te gjithe njerezimit. Per kete, Muhamedi (s) dergoi letra te kater mbreterit fqinje, duke i thirrur ata ne Islam. Dy nga keto vende ishin superfuqite e kohes, Bizanti (Perandoria Romake Lindore) dhe Persia. Letra e tij per Herakliun, perandorin bizantin, iu dha nga Dihjah ibn Halifah el Kalbi (r.a) Guverantorit te Bostras, dhe ai e kaloi ate per ne Jeruzalem. Kjo ngjarje ndodhi me 628 e.s kur Herakliu ishte duke u kthyer fitimtar pasi mundi Kosroes II te Persise. Ai ishte ne ate kohe ne Homs, nga i cili beri nje pelegrinazh ne rreze te Qytetit te Shenjte per te falenderuar Zotin per shpetimin e Kryqit dhe gjerave te tjera te shenjta qe kishin humbur.

Nje nate ne kete udhetim, Herakliu pa nje enderr e cila i mbeti ne mendje. Duke pare shprehjen e shqetesuar te fytyres, keshilltaret e pyeten se cfare kishte ndodhur. Ai tha se ai bllokohej nga mbreteria fitimtare e nje burri te bere synet ne nje enderr nje nate me pare. Pastaj ai i pyeti ata se cilet popuj praktikonin synetllekun. Gjeneralet dhe keshilltaret e tij qe ishin atje i thane se vetem cifutet ishin te bere synet, dhe u perpoqen qe t'i mbushnin mendjen qe te ndermerrte ndonje fushate kunder tyre. Ne kete kohe, nje i derguar nga governatori i Gasanit arriti, duke sjelle me vete nje arab. Herakliu urdheroi nje perkthyes qe ta pyeste ate, dhe ai u pergjigj: "Nje njeri eshte shfaqur ne mesin tone dhe ai pretendon se eshte profet. Disa e ndjekin dhe i besojne, por ka dhe te tjere qe i kane dale kundra." Herakliu atehere u tha keshilltareve te tij qe te konfirmonin nese ai njeri ishte i bere synet apo jo, dhe kur pergjigja ishte pozitive, ai tha: "Ky, per Zotin, eshte vizioni qe une pashe dhe jo ajo qe thonit juve."


*Herakliusi ne nje nga posteret e kohes se tij*


Pikerisht gjate ketij pelegrinazhi ne Homs, Herakliu mori letren e Profetit Muhamed (s). Perandori mbasi mori kete mesazh, thirri shefin e tij te policise dhe i tha atij qe te kontrollonte neper vendin e tij nese kishte ndonje njeri nga i njejti fis me Profetin. Ebu Sufjani, kryetari i 'Abdu Shemseve dhe udheheqesi i kurejshiteve, rastisi duke bere tregti ne Gaza me disa nga shoqeruesit e tij nga Meka. Skuadra e perandorise e kerkimit arriti qe t'i gjente ata atje dhe ata menjehere u moren per ne Jeruzalem.

Ngjarja e pershkruar me poshte u tregua nga Ebu Sufjani ne nje kohe kur ai ishte armik i betuar i Profetit Muhamed (s). Kjo permendet ne Sahih Bukhari dhe eshte permbledhur nga 'Abdullah ibn 'Abbas (r.a).

Ebu Sufjan bin Harbi tregon se Herakliu dergoi nje person tek ai gjate kohes qe ai shoqeronte nje karvan nga kurejshitet. Ata ishin tregtare dhe benin biznes ne Sham (Siri, Palestine, Liban, dhe Jordani), ne kohen kur Apostulli i Allahut (Muhamedi (s)) ishte ne armiqesi me Ebu Sufjanin dhe kurejshitet. Herakliu i thirri ata ne oborrin e tij mbreteror ku kishte rreth tij te gjithe njerezit me te vjeter dhe te shquar te Romes. Ai thirri perkthyesin e tij, i cili duke perkthyer pyetjen e Herakliut u tha atyre, "Cili nga ju eshte i afert me ate njeri qe pretendon se eshte Profet?" Ebu Sufjani u pergjigj, "Une jam kusheriri me i afert i tij (ne kete grup)."


Herakliu tha, "Silleni ate (Ebu Sufjanin) afer meje dhe shoqeruesit e tij le te qendrojne pas tij." Ebu Sufjani shtoi, "Herakliu i tha perkthyesit te tij tu thoshte shoqeruesve te mi se ai donte te me bente disa pyetje persa i perkiste atij burri (Profetit) dhe se ne qofte se une do te thoja ndonje genjeshter ata (shoqeruesit) duhej qe te me nderprisnin dhe thonin te verteten." Ebu Sufjani shtoi, "Per Allah! Ne qofte se une nuk do te kisha frike se shoqeruesit e mij do me damkosnin per genjeshtar, une nuk do te thoja te verteten per Profetin.

Pyetja e pare e Herakliut per mua ishte: "Cfare statusi ka familja e tij ne mesin tuaj?" Une u pergjigja, "Ai i perket nje familjeje te mire (fisnike) ne mesin tone."

Herakliu vazhdoi me tej, "A ka pretenduar ndonje midis jush me pare te njejten gje (qenien Profet)?" Une u pergjigja, "Jo." Ai tha, "A ka qene ndonje nga parardhesit e tij mbret?" Une u pergjigja, "Jo."

Herakliu pyeti, "A e ndjekin ate te pasurit apo te varferit?" Une u pergjigja, "Jane te varferit ata qe e ndjekin me shume ate." Ai tha "Po numri i ndjekesve te tij a vjen duke u rritur apo duke u zvogeluar (dite per dite)?" Une u pergjigja, "Numri i tyre gjithmone rritet." Atehere ai pyeti, "A ben vaki qe ndonje nga ata qe futen ne beimin e tij merziten me te dhe e hedhin poshte me mbrapa?" Une u pergjigja, "Jo."

Herakliu tha, "Po ju a e kini akuzuar ndonjehere si genjeshtar para pretendimit te tij (te qenurit Profet)?" Une u pergjigja, "Jo." Herakliu tha, "A i thyen ndonjehere premtimet qe jep?" Une u pergjigja "Jo." Ne jemi ne armiqesi me te por nuk e dime cfare do te beje ai me te." Une nuk pata mundesi qe te thoja ndonje gje tjeter kunder tij pervec kesaj.

Herakliu tha, "A kini patur ndonjehere lufte mes jush?" Une u pergjigja, "Po." Atehere ai tha, "E si kane qene rezultatet e ketyre luftrave?" Une u pergjigja, "disa here ka fituar ai e disa here ne." Herakliu tha, "Cfare ju kerkon ai juve qe te beni?" Une thashe, "Ai na thote qe te adhurojme Allahun dhe vetem Allahun dhe asgje tjeter pervec Tij, dhe te hedhim poshte te gjitha ato qe na kane thene te paret tane. Ai na thote qe te falemi, te jemi te ndershem dhe te kemi marredhenie te mira me njerezit e afert dhe fqinjet."


Herakliu u mendua nje here mire qe t'i mblidhte te gjitha dhe i tha perkthyesit te tij qe te me thoshte mua keto me poshte:


"Une te pyeta ty per familjen e tij dhe pergjigja jote ishte se ai vinte nga nje familje e mire dhe fisnike. Ne fakt te gjithe profetet kane ardhur nga familje te tilla te respektuara. Une te pyeta nese ndonje nga ju ka pretenduar te njejten gje, dhe pergjigja kote ishte negative. Ne qofte se pergjigja jote do te ishte pozitive, une do te kisha menduar se ky njeri ishte duke perseritur pretendimin e atij te meparshmit. Pastaj une te pyeta nese ndonje nga te paret e tij ishte mbret. Pergjigja jote ishte negative, ne qofte se do te kishte qene pozitive, atehere une do te kisha menduar se ky njeri deshiron qe te marre mbrapsht mbreterine e te pareve te tij. Po ashtu une te pyeta nese ai ka qene akuzuar ndonjehere per shpifje para se te thoshte ato qe ka thene, dhe pergjigja jote ishte perseri negative. Keshtu qe une jam i cuditur se si nje person qe nuk genjen per te tjeret do te guzonte te thoshte genjeshtra per Allahun. Me tutje une te pyeta se a e ndjekin te pasurit apo te varferit. Pergjigja jote ishte se ate e ndiqnin te varferit. Dhe me te vertete, te gjithe profetet kane qene ndjekur nga kjo klase njerezish. Me mbrapa une te pyeta nese numri i ndjekesve te tij vinte duke u rritur apo duke u pakesuar. Ti u pergjigje qe ai sa vinte e rritej, dhe ne fakt kjo eshte rruga e besimit te vertete, derisa te jete i plote ne te gjitha aspektet. Po ashtu une te pyeta nese kishte ndonje, i cili, pasi pranon besimin e tij, merzitet dhe e hedh poshte besimin. Pergjigja jote ishte negative, dhe ne fakt kjo eshte (shenja e) besimit te vertete, kur drita e tij futet neper zemrat dhe behet njesh me to. Po ashtu te pyeta nese ai pati tradhtuar ndonjehere. Pergjigja jote ishte negative dhe e njejta gje vlen per gjithe profetet, ata asnjehere nuk kane tradhetuar. Me mbrapa te pyeta se cfare ju urdheronte ai qe te benit. Ti u pergjigje qe ai ju urdheron te adhuroni Allahun dhe vetem Allahun dhe asgje tjeter njesoj si Ai dhe po ashtu ju ndalon juve adhurimin e idhujve dhe ju urdheron qe te faleni, flisni te verteten dhe te jeni te paster.

Ne qofte se ato qe thua ti jane te verteta, shume shpejt ai do te pushtoje kete vend qe ndodhet nen kembet e mia dhe une e dija (nga librat e shenjte) se ai do te shfaqej por une nuk e dija qe do te ishte nga gjiri juaj, dhe nese une mund ta ndiqja ate pergjithmone, une do te shkoja menjehere qe ta takoja dhe nese do te isha me te, me siguri qe do i kisha lare kembet."


Herakliu kerkoi letren derguar atij nga Profeti i Allahut (Muhamedi (s)) e cila iu soll nga Dihja per Governatorin e Bostres te cilet ia derguan ate Herakliut per ta lexuar. Permbajtja e letres ishte si me poshte:


"Ne emer te Allahut, Meshiruesit, Meshireberesit. Kjo leter eshte nga Muhamedi Robi i Allahut dhe i Derguari i Tij per Herakliun, sunduesin e Bizantit. Paqja qofte mbi ate qe ndjek rrugen e drejte. Me tej, une te ftoj ty ne Islam dhe ne qofte se behesh nje musliman ti do te shpetosh, dhe Allahu do te te dyfishoje shperblimet, dhe ne se ti refuzon kete ftese ne Islam ti je duke bere nje mekat duke i cuar ne rruge te gabuar arisijinet (fshataret). Dhe une te recitoj ty fjalen e Allahut:

"O Njerez te Librave te Shenjte! Ejani ne nje fjale te perbashket per ju dhe per ne, qe ne nuk do te adhurojme asgje tjeter vec Allahut dhe se nuk i bashkengjitim asgje tjeter Atij ne adhurim, dhe asnje nga ne nuk duhet te njohe mbreter te tjere pervec Allahut. Atehere nese ata te kthejne shpinen, thuaju: deshmoni se ne jemi muslimane (ata qe i jane dorezuar Allahut)." (sure: 3, ajeti: 64) 


Ebu Sufjani shtoi me mbrapa:


"Kur Herakliu pati perfunduar fjalimin e tij dhe pati lexuar letren, ne oborrin mbreteror u be shume zhurme dhe rremuje. Keshtu qe ne dolem jashte oborrit. Une u thashe shoqeruesve te mi se ceshtja e Muhamedit eshte bere aq me rendesi saqe edhe Mbreti i Bizantit ka frike nga ai. Atehere une fillova te sigurohesha ne vetvete se ai (Profeti (s)) do te ishte fitimtari ne te ardhmen e afert derisa une u futa ne Islam (Allahu me udhezoi per kete)."


Herakliu mbajti shenim te gjitha ato qe pati mesuar, perfshire ketu edhe nje histori per vizionin e tij, dhe ia dergoi ate nje njeriu ne Konstandinopoje tek njohuria dhe gjykimi i te cilit ai kishte shume besim. Ai u pergjigj:


*"Ai eshte Profeti te cilin ne presim. Nuk ka asnje lloj dyshimi per te, pra ndiq ate dhe beso tek ai."*

Herakliut i erdhi kjo pergjigje ne Homs. Ai ftoi te gjithe udheheqesit e Bizantit te cilet ishin ne ate qytet, qe te mblidheshin ne nje dhome ne pallatin e tij, dhe ai dha urdher qe te gjitha dyert te kyceshin. Atehere ai vete u foli atyre nga nje dhome e larte:


*"Romake, nese suksesi dhe udhezimi i drejte jane qellimi juaj, dhe nese ju deshironi qe sovraniteti juaj te mbetet, atehere beni aleance me kete Profet (Muhamedin)."


Ata i kuptuan fjalet e tij sepse kishin dijeni per letren e Profetit (s). Pasi degjuan kete, ata u cuan dhe vrapuan drejt dyerve te cilat me kot u perpoqen qe t'i hapnin. Duke pare kundershtimin e tyre te madh, Herakliu vendosi qe mos t'i detyronte ata te besonin ate qe besonte ai. Pastaj ai i thirri ata dhe i siguroi: "Une i thashe keto qe te provoja fuqine e besimit tuaj, te cilin une tani e pashe." Ata u perkulen para tij dhe ishin te kenaqur me fjalet e Perandorit. Ai ne te njejten kohe kishte bindjen e plote se Siria pa dyshim qe do te merrej nga ndjekesit e Profetit (s).*


Detyra e Herakliut per mbrojtjen e Sirise u influencua nga vizioni i tij i "mbreterise fitimtare te nje njeriu te bere synet" dhe besimi i tij se ky burre ishte me te vertete i Derguari i Zotit. Ai nuk beri me perpjekje qe te fitonte mbi njerezit e tij per pranimin e besimit te tij. Shume pak kohe para se te kthehej ne Konstandinopoje, ai u propozoi gjeneraleve te tij se nje marreveshje duhej te behej me Profetin (s), duke i dhene atij provincen e Sirise me konditen se do te ndalohej avancimi i tij ne drejtim te veriut. Gjeneralet e tij u cuditen me kete ide dhe e kundershtuan ne menyre te plote. Herakliu mbeti i bindur per vizionin e tij dhe profecine e Muhamedit (s). Thuhet se ne kthimin e tij per ne Konstandinopoje, kur ai arriti kalimin e njohur me emrin Dyert Siliciane ai hodhi syte mbrapa dhe tha: "O toka e Sirise, per here te fundit, une te le lamtumiren.

----------

